# جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 1980*
*download*
*الحفظ الإلهي الذي يحيط بالبشر*
*1*
*download*
*ليأتي ملكوتك*
*2*
*download*
*ناظرين إلى ما لا يرى*
*3*
*download*
*جلسة مع الآب*
*4*
*download*
*الحروب الروحية*
*5*
*download*
*لا شيء إلى جوار الله*
*6*
*download*
*الله يعمل و يعمل في هدوء*
*7*
*download*
*انتظر الرب , لنفرح بالرب*
*8*
*download*
*فلنفرح بالرب*
*9*
*download*
*شاكرين على كل حال*
*10*
*download*
*الله القوي*
*11*
*download*
*قدسية الصوم و روحانيته*
*12*
*download*
*الرجوع إلى الله*
*13*
*download*
*صانعوا الخير*
*14*
*download*
*أنا لحبيبي و حبيبي لي*
*15*
*download*
*خرج و هو لا يعلم*
*16*
*download*
*الإيمان و غير الإيمان*
*17*
*download*
*البعد عن مصادر الأخطاء*
*18*
*download*
*الشركة مع الله*
*19*
*download*
*له الكل*
*20*
*download*
*شجعوا صغار النفوس*
*21*
*download*
*الأسرة المسيحية*
*22*
*download*
*دون أن نطلب*
*23*
*download*
*لكي يهيء للرب*
*24*
*download*
*باركت طبيعتي*
*25*
*download*
*أعظم مواليد النساء*
*26*
*download*
*ليكن لي كقولك*
*27*
*download*
*سقوط و قيام كثيرين*
*28*
*download*
*يفتقد شعبه*
*29*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 1981*
*download*
*الأولويات في حياتنا*
*1*
*download*
*الله هو المخلص*
*2*
*download*
*اسمع أن نكمل كل بر*
*3*
*download*
*البركة*
*4*
*download*
*لا تطفئوا الروح*
*5*
*download*
*المحبة لا تطلب مالنفسها*
*6*
*download*
*طوال الأناة*
*7*
*download*
*الفوائد الروحية*
*8*
*download*
*التجارب الفاشلة*
*9*
*download*
*الهروب من الله*
*10*
*download*
*مجدوا الله في أجسادكم*
*11*
*download*
*الصليب في حياتنا*
*12*
*download*
*الأسرة الروحية السعيدة*
*13*
*download*
*الشبع الروحي في الصوم المقدس*
*14*
*download*
*أنت و الله*
*15*
*download*
*الشخصية المتكاملة*
*16*
*download*
*الهروب من النفس*
*17*
*download*
*المسيح القائم يعمل لأجلك*
*18*
*download*
*قوة القيامة*
*19*
*download*
*الفرح بالرب*
*20*
*download*
*داود النبي*
*21*
*download*
*اهتمام المسيح بالكنيسة*
*22*
*download*
*من ثمار الروح القدس الايمان*
*23*
*download*
*كيف تحب الناس*
*24*
*download*
*أبانا الذي في السماوات*
*25*
*download*
*ليتقدس اسمك*
*26*
*download*
*مركز أبائنا الرسل في حياتنا*
*27*
*download*
*أخطاء اللسان*
*28*
*download*
*ليأتِ ملكوتك*
*29*
*download*
*لتكن مشيئتك*
*30*
*download*
*كيف نصل إلى محبة الله*
*31*
*download*
*علاقة الإنسان بالله*
*32*
*download*
*اغفر لنا ... ج1*
*33*
*download*
*اغفر لنا ... ج2*
*34*
*download*
*حياة التسليم و الطاعة مع الله*
*35*
*download*
*قدوس الله رب الصباؤت*
*36*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 1985*
*download*
*حياة الكاهن الروحية*
*1*
*download*
*الكهنوت ج1**2*
*download*
*الكهنوت ج2**3*
*download*
*الكهنوت ج3**4*
*download*
*الكهنوت ج4**5*
*download*
*الشك**6*
*download*
*حياة الانتصار**7*
*download*
*التجسد و الفداء**8*
*download*
*حروب الفتور الروحي**9*
*download*
*الفتور الروحي**10*
*download*
*النعمة ج1**11*
*download*
*النعمة ج2**12*
*download*
*حياة مارمينا العجايبي**13*
*download*
*الحياة بالروح**14*
*download*
*لا تطفئوا الروح**15*
*download*
*الشركة مع الله**16*
*download*
*الكتاب المقدس**17*
*download*
*ثمار الروح**18*
*download*
*السنة الجديدة**19*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 1986*
*download*
*الغضب*
*1*
*download*
*الخوف*
*2*
*download*
*مخافة الله*
*3*
*download*
*التجربة على الجبل ج1*
*4*
*download*
*التجربة على الجبل ج2*
*5*
*download*
*الخطية الثانية*
*6*
*download*
*الاستعداد لأسبوع الآلام*
*7*
*download*
*القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي*
*8*
*download*
*لاحظ نفسك*
*9*
*download*
*عيد الصعود*
*10*
*download*
*أباؤنا الرسول*
*11*
*download*
*كيف نعالج المشكلة*
*12*
*download*
*معرفة الله*
*13*
*download*
*صورة الله*
*14*
*download*
*الله دايماً يعطي*
*15*
*download*
*الوداعة*
*16*
*download*
*الغطب و أسبابه*
*17*
*download*
*الغطب و علاجه*
*18*
*download*
*الوداعة و التقوى*
*19*
*download*
*الانسان كيف يكوم ضد نفسه*
*20*
*download*
*النجاح و وسائله*
*21*
*download*
*انذارات من الله*
*22*
*download*
*تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين**23*
*download*
*الافعال شبه الشر**24*
*download*
*امنحنوا كل شيء**25*
*download*
*الحق و الإدانة جـ1**26*
*download*
*الحق و الإدانة جـ2**27*
*download*
*مشاركة الروح و الجسد**28*
*download*
*الصوم و الجسد**29*
*download*
*عنصر المنع في الصوم**30*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ1**31*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ2**32*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ3**33*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 1987*
*download*
*تأملات في عيد الغطاس**1*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ1**2*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ2**3*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ3**4*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ4**5*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ5**6*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ6**7*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ7**8*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ8**9*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ9**10*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ10**11*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ11**12*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ12**13*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ13**14*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ14**15*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ15**16*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ16**17*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ17**18*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ18**19*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ19**20*
*download*
*العظة على الجبل جـ20**21*
*download*
*الإيمان**22*
*download*
*الجدية في الحياة الروحية**23*
*download*
*حياة التدقيق**24*
*download*
*حياة الأمانة**25*
*download*
*إن عشنا فللرب نعيش**26*
*download*
*حياة القداسة**27*
*download*
*حياة الإنتصار و كيف تكون**28*
*download*
*حياة الكمال**29*
*download*
*انتظار الرب**30*
*download*
*الرجاء**31*
*download*
*كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن**32*
*download*
*الله الرؤوف**33*
*download*
*انبثاق الروح القدس**34*
*download*
*النعمة**35*
*download*
*حفظ الله للإنسان**36*
*download*
*يجرح و يعصب**37*
*download*
*تاريخ الكنيسة**38*
*download*
*الله الطيب**39*
*download*
*الخلاص جـ1**40*
*download*
*الوسائط الروحية-الصلاة**41*
*download*
*الخلاص جـ2**42*
*download*
*الوسائط الروحية-القراءة و السماع**43*
*download*
*الوسائط الروحية-الإعتراف و التناول**44*
*download*
*الزسائط الروحية-محاسبة النفس**45*
​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 1988*
*download*
*الغطاس**1*
*download*
*الله يبدأ العمل دايماً**2*
*download*
*الجبل و الخلوة**3*
*download*
*الصمت و الكلام**4*
*download*
*آداب الحديث و المناقشة**5*
*download*
*الضيقات و التجارب**6*
*download*
*الثأمل**7*
*download*
*عيد الطيب**8*
*download*
*الكبرياء**9*
*download*
*السلوك في أسبوع الآلام**10*
*download*
*القيامة**11*
*download*
*الأربعين يوما بعد القيامة**12*
*download*
*الصعود**13*
*download*
*الروح القدس**14*
*download*
*الحياة مع الله**15*
*download*
*المزمور الخمسين ج1**16*
*download*
*المزمور الخمسين ج2**17*
*download*
*المزمور الخمسين ج3**18*
*download*
*ان عشنا فللرب نعيش**19*
*download*
*لا تكن راحتك على تعب الاخرين**20*
*download*
*الطريق الوسطى خلصت كثيرين**21*
*download*
*واجبات الأسرة**22*
*download*
*تعب الأعصاب**23*
*download*
*العمق**24*
*download*
*ما هي الراحة**25*
*download*
*كيف تحصل على الراحة**26*
*download*
*المسيح هو الرأس و الكنيسة هي الجسد**27*
*download*
*الصليب**28*
*download*
*البركة**29*
*download*
*التأخير أو التأجيل**30*
*download*
*في البدء خلق الله السموات و الأرض**31*
*download*
*عهد الرب**32*
*download*
*اتبعني**33*
*download*
*حياة القداسة**34*
*download*
*من هو المسيح**35*
*download*
*السيد المسيح و تلاميذه**36*
*download*
*خرافة إنجيل برنابا ج1**37*
*download*
*تأثير البيئة**38*
*download*
*خرافة إنجيل برنابا ج2**39*
*download*
*الضمير**40*
*download*
*خرافة إنجيل برنابا ج3**41*
*download*
*كلمة الله رجاء الجميع**42*
*download*
*تعظم نفسي للرب**43*
*download*
*كيف نبدأ عام جديد**44*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 19**90*
*download*
*إن أهملنا خلاصا هذا مقداره**1*
*download*
*مسحني الأبشر المساكين**2*
*download*
*أبواب دخلها المسيح لأجلنا**3*
*download*
*الله هو الأول**4*
*download*
*الهروب من الله**5*
*download*
*القوة الحقيقية في المسيحية**6*
*download*
*التجارب و الضيقات**7*
*download*
*آداب الحضور إلى الكنيسة **8*
*download*
*المسئولية**9*
*download*
*حياة الانتصار**10*
*download*
*فضيلة التشجيع**11*
*download*
*الرب قدس الموت بموته**12*
*download*
*الفرح بالرب**13*
*download*
*لكي تتذكر**14*
*download*
*المسيح مع تلاميذه**15*
*download*
*النجاح**16*
*download*
*الضياع داخل المجال الديني**17*
*download*
*الروح القدس**18*
*download*
*انطفاء الروح**19*
*download*
*الضعف و الضعفاء**20*
*download*
*أحيانا تكون السرعة حكمة**21*
*download*
*المحبة الضارة**22*
*download*
*مقاييس و مفاهيم الحياة الروحية**23*
*download*
*الآباء الرسل**24*
*download*
*الروح و الحرف**25*
*download*
*رابح نفوس الحكيم**26*
*download*
*الوقت في حياتنا**27*
*download*
*الحياة الثابتة في الله**28*
*download*
*الشك**29*
*download*
*فضائل العذراء**30*
*download*
*التساهل مع الخطية**31*
*download*
*الشخصية المتكاملة**32*
*download*
*كيف تنتصر روحياً**33*
*download*
*الهروب من الله**34*
*download*
*أهمية القلب**35*
*download*
*الإرادة أو العزيمة**36*
*download*
*توجيه الطاقات**37*
*download*
*ما هي الحياة**38*
*download*
*عنصر الفهم في العبادة**39*
*download*
*الفهم في القداسات**40*
*download*
*الملكوت**41*
*download*
*تفضل غيرك على نفسك**42*
*download*
*تعليق البابا على الرحلة لألمانيا**43*
*download*
*شخصية ملكي صادق**44*
*download*
*الكتاب المقدس و تحديات العصر**45*
*download*
*المسيح جاء لخاصته **46*
*download*
*البركة في بدء العام الجديد**47*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 19**91*

*download*
*شخصية الميلاد**1*
*download*
*ها أنا ابشركم**2*
*download*
*الهدف و الوسيلة**3*
*download*
*أخطاء الكلام**4*
*download*
*طاقات الإنسان**5*
*download*
*العقل**6*
*download*
*الشركة مع الله**7*
*download*
*اللإتضاع و المواهب و العطايا**8*
*download*
*التواضع في العقيدة والطقوس**9*
*download*
*عيد الصعود**10*
*download*
*عمل الروح القدس وعملنا معه**11*
*download*
*الخطايا الأمهات**12*
*download*
*أتحبني**13*
*download*
*التأمل في السماء**14*
*download*
*الملائكة**15*
*download*
*عناية الله وحفظه**16*
*download*
*الله و الإنسان بين الحرية و الخلاص**17*
*download*
*الآباء الرسل القديسين**18*
*download*
*الثبات في الله**19*
*download*
*العمق في الحياة**20*
*download*
*من يغلب**21*
*download*
*الإنسان الناجح**22*
*download*
*القوة في الحياة الروحية**23*
*download*
*مؤتمر حبيب جرجس الرسالة في الحياة**24*
*download*
*كلمة بطريرك روسيا الصمود**25*
*download*
*التأمل في الحياة الروحية**26*
*download*
*الفضيلة 1**27*
*download*
*الفضيلة 2**28*
*download*
*الفضيلة 3**29*
*download*
*محاسبة النفس**30*
*download*
*التداريب الروحية**31*
*download*
*الفكر**32*
*download*
*نوعية الاستجابة ورد الفعل**33*
*download*
*الكتاب المقدس و الرجاء**34*
*download*
*وصايا ليست لك**35*
*download*
*الخطيئة**36*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 19**92*
*download*
*في بداية العام الجديد**1*
*download*
*تأملات في الغطاس**2*
*download*
*كيف نعرف الله ج1**3*
*download*
*كيف نعرف الله ج2**4*
*download*
*كيف نعرف الله ج3**5*
*download*
*خطيئة القسوة**6*
*download*
*يونان النبي**7*
*download*
*أنا هو الأول و الآخر **8*
*download*
*الوداعة ج1**9*
*download*
*الوداعة ج2**10*
*download*
*حتى المسيح كان له مقاومون**11*
*download*
*لك القوة و المجد**12*
*download*
*الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة*
*13*
*download*
*الفرح بالرب بمناسبة أفراح القيامة**14*
*download*
*المسيح مع تلاميذه**15*
*download*
*المعرفة**16*
*download*
*كيف نحب الله**17*
*download*
*المخافة توصل إلى المحبة**18*
*download*
*كيف نصل إلى مخافة الله**19*
*download*
*صوم الرسل**20*
*download*
*الخدمة وأثرها الروحي**21*
*download*
*شروط الخدمة الناجحة**22*
*download*
*الجسد**23*
*download*
*الحياة ما هي وكيف تكون**24*
*download*
*الأفكار**25*
*download*
*المحبة لا تسقط أبداً**26*
*download*
*المحبة تحتمل كل شيء**27*
*download*
*الحق**28*
*download*
*معنى القوة في المسيحية**29*
*download*
*الشهادة للرب**30*
*download*
*الخوف والسلام القلبي**31*
*download*
*إنذار من الله**32*
*download*
*تصالحوا مع الله**33*
*download*
*الثمر**34*
*download*
*ما لم ترى عين و لم تسمع به اذن**35*
*download*
*العثرات**36*
*download*
*إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأطفال**37*
*download*
*البر من الداخل**38*
*download*
*عوائق و ليست موانع**39*
*download*
*الكتاب المقدس**40*
*download*
*قدوس الله ج1**41*
*download*
*قدوس الله ج2**42*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 19**93*

*download*
*الصلاة وعناصرها**1*
*download*
*المحبة لا تحسد*
*2*
*download*
*مقاييس الفضيلة*
*3*
*download*
*لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم*
*4*
*download*
*الصوم و التوبة*
*5*
*download*
*تجربة جناح الهيكل*
*6*
*download*
*طقوس الأيام الأخيرة من الصوم الكبير*
*7*
*download*
*روحانية الخمسين يوماً*
*8*
*download*
*عتاب الله لأحبائه*
*9*
*download*
*الله و الإنسان*
*10*
*download*
*الغلطة الكبرى في الحياة*
*11*
*download*
*الطموح*
*12*
*download*
*مفهوم الراحة و التعب*
*13*
*download*
*مفهوم العثرة*
*14*
*download*
*مفهوم القوة*
*15*
*download*
*مفهوم المحبة و الصداقة*
*16*
*download*
*مفهوم الخطية*
*17*
*download*
*مفهوم الحق و العدل*
*18*
*download*
*الآباء الرسل*
*19*
*download*
*مفهوم الحرية*
*20*
*download*
*مفهوم الوداعة*
*21*
*download*
*أما أنا فخير لي*
*22*
*download*
*التجلي*
*23*
*download*
*أولاد الله ظاهرون*
*24*
*download*
*لوم النفس*
*25*
*download*
*أسباب ضعف الحياة الروحية*
*26*
*download*
*خطية الذات*
*27*
*download*
*قديسون من الشباب*
*28*
*download*
*علاقة الله مع الإنسان منذ البدء*
*29*
*download*
*بين محبة الله و جهود الإنسان*
*30*
*download*
*علاقة الله مع الإنسان-المبادرة من الله*
*31*
*download*
*الرب يقاوم المستكبرين*
*32*
*download*
*الغيرة التي هي ليست حسب المعرفة*
*33*
*download*
*يعقوب آب الآباء*
*34*
*download*
*الكتاب المقدس*
*35*
*download*
*يوسف الصادق*
*36*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 19**94*

*download*
*مسحني لأبشر المساكين*​*1*
*download*
*الخطية لها أولاد وكذلك الفضيلة*​*2*
*download*
*مستوياتي في الفضيلة*​*3*
*download*
*كيف نواجه المشاكل*​*4*
*download*
*تأملات في سفر يونان*​*5*
*download*
*هكذا الطبيعة البشرية*​*6*
*download*
*داود النبي ج1*​*7*
*download*
*داود النبي ج2*​*8*
*download*
*شاول ويوناثان**9*
*download*
*إبراهيم أبو الآباء و الأنبياء**10*
*download*
*الذبائح وأسبوع الآلام**11*
*download*
*القيامة**12*
*download*
*من الذي يقود الإنسان**13*
*download*
*البر الذاتي**14*
*download*
*النفس المريحة**15*
*download*
*موسى النبي مع شعب متذمر**16*
*download*
*عيد الصعود**17*
*download*
*محبة الله لتلاميذه**18*
*download*
*صوم الرسل – صوم الخدمة**19*
*download*
*بالروح و الحق والعمل**20*
*download*
*اذكر يارب اجتماعاتنا**21*
*download*
*أبديتك**22*
*download*
*ماذا ينفع الإنسان**23*
*download*
*آداب التخاطب**24*
*download*
*الوفاء**25*
*download*
*رحلة البابا إلى الخارج**26*
*download*
*لاتدخلنا في تجربة**27*
*download*
*سفر نحميا**28*
*download*
*عذرا الكاتب والرجوع من السبي**29*
*download*
*ارميا النبي**30*
*download*
*مزامير داود**31*
*download*
*تابع مزامير داود**32*
*download*
*مشاعرك في بدء علم جديد**33*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 19**95*

*download*
*الرب معكم**1*
*download*
*الشركة مع الله والناس**2*
*download*
*حياة داود النبي**3*
*download*
*تركت لكم مثالاً**4*
*download*
*قدوة المسيح لنا**5*
*download*
*المسيح وتعامله مع الشيطان**6*
*download*
*تعامل المسيح مع الشيطان**7*
*download*
*تجربة الملك**8*
*download*
*التأمل في مزمور إلى متى يا رب تنساني**9*
*download*
*أحبهم حتى المنتهى**10*
*download*
*المسيح جاء يسدد ديوننا**11*
*download*
*حول القيامة - الملائكة والمسيح**12*
*download*
*العهد والنذر**13*
*download*
*فوائد النسيان في الأرض والأبدية**14*
*download*
*الطاعة**15*
*download*
*ما الذي يحرك الإنسان**16*
*download*
*لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما**17*
*download*
*النتائج وردود الأفعال**18*
*download*
*الضوابط**19*
*download*
*عيون ولا تبصر**20*
*download*
*توبني يا رب فأتوب**21*
*download*
*أهمية الوقت والعمل فيه**22*
*download*
*الإنسان الداخلي**23*
*download*
*تحليل الغروب**24*
*download*
*علاقتي بالله**25*
*download*
*الله والإنسان**26*
*download*
*محبة من جانب واحد**27*
*download*
*الذين يهربون من الله**28*
*download*
*الله الطيب**29*
*download*
*الله القدوس**30*
*download*
*الله الخالق**31*
*download*
*الله القوي**32*
*download*
*تسبحة السيدة العذراء**33*
*download**الله جميل ويحب الجمال**34**download**الله المدبر الحكيم في تدبيره **35*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 19**96*
*تم تصحيح الأخطاء في هذه الصفحة*
*download*
*الإعداد للميلاد**1*
*download*
*الله إله الضعفاء**2*
*download*
*الله غير المحدود**3*
*download*
*الصلاة**4*
*download*
*عيد الانبا أنطونيوس**5*
*download*
*التوبة بمناسبة توبة أهل نينوى**6*
*download*
*الله الحنان الرؤوف**7*
*download*
*الله الغفور**8*
*download*
*الله الديان العادل**9*
*download*
*الله المجدد العظيم والله المتواضع**10*
*download*
*تواضع الله**11*
*download*
*الله طويل الأناة وغفور**12*
*download*
*حكمة الله**13*
*download*
*المسيح مع تلاميذه في الأسبوع الأخير**14*
*download*
*قيامة المسيح**15*
*download*
*الله هو إله الكل**16*
*download*
*الله والانسان**17*
*download*
*العلاقة بين الله والانسان**18*
*download*
*الامتحانات**19*
*download*
*كيف تبني شخصيتك**20*
*download*
*من مواهب الروح **21*
*download*
*أبائنا الرسل**22*
*download*
*الثبات في الله**23*
*download*
*أرميا النبي**24*
*download*
*أيوب الصديق**25*
*download*
*ابراهيم أبو الأباء**26*
*download*
*انتظار الرب**27*
*download*
*لا يرى**28*
*download*
*أمين تعالى أيها الرب يسوع**29*
*download*
*العمل الداخلي**30*
*download*
*القديسة العذراء مريم**31*
*download*
*الفرح بالرب**32*
*download*
*السلام والإطمئنان ج 1**33*
*download**السلام والإطمئنان ج 2**34**download**من ثمار الروح اللطف**35**download*
*من ثمار الروح الإيمان**36*
*download*
*من ثمار الروح الوداعة**37*
*download*
*من ثمار الروح التعفف**38*
*download*
*العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل**39*
*download*
*لك وحدك أخطأت والشر قدامك صنعت**40*
*download*
*التجديد بمناسبة العام الجديد **41*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 19**97*
*download*
*السيد المسيح جاء يفتقد شعبه*
*1*
*download*
*روحانية الأعياد*
*2*
*download*
*قلوب على أنواع القساوة*
*3*
*download*
*الشك*
*4*
*download*
*شخصية يشوع بن نون*
*5*
*download*
*الملائكة*
*6*
*download*
*الرحمة بالفقراء*
*7*
*download*
*حسد الشيطان*
*8*
*download*
*سؤال عن الإلحاد*
*9*
*download*
*التخزين الروحي*
*10*
*download*
*المسئولية*
*11*
*download*
*صلاة نصف الليل - قوموا يا بني النور*
*12*
*download*
*الله في حياتك وفي صلواتك*
*13*
*download*
*ألام السيد المسيح*
*14*
*download*
*موقف المسيح من كثيرين في ألامه*
*15*
*download*
*الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله*
*16*
*download*
*النتائج وردوزد الأفعال*
*17*
*download*
*المعاني الروحية واللاهوتية في مجئ المسيح *
*18*
*download*
*عيد العنصرة*
*19*
*download*
*الأباء الرسل الإثنى عشر*
*20*
*download*
*كلام الرسل وقوة كلامهم*
*21*
*download*
*العطاء بين الله والناس*
*22*
*download*
*التكامل في الفضائل*
*23*
*download*
*التعامل مع الناس*
*24*
*download*
*الضمير*
*25*
*download*
*في الرب*
*26*
*download*
*كل حين الاستمرار والاستقرار في الحياة*
*27*
*download*
*القلق*
*28*
*download*
*الكأبة والحزن*
*29*
*download*
*السماء*
*30*
*download*
*كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين*
*31*
*download*
*القوة في المسيحية*
*32*
*download*
*الشعور بالمسئولية*
*33*
*download**نوع من الناس يضيع وقته*
*34**download**مذاقة الملكوت*
*35**download*
*الوقت وأهميته في حياة الانسان*
*36*
*download*
*التدريبات الروحية*
*37*
*download*
*غلطة العمر*
*38*
*download*
*لا تظهروا أمام الله فارغين*
*39*
*download*
*تصالحوا مع الله*
*40*
*download*
*الله هو الذي يبدأ*
*41*
*download**خذوا لنا الثعالب الصغيرة المفسدة للكروم*
*42**download**صموئيل النبي ج 1 *
*43**download**صموئيل النبي ج 2*
*44**download**محاسبة النفس *
*45*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 19**98*
*download*
*ينبغي أن اكون فيما لأبي**1*
*download*
*وان ايضا اعمل**2*
*download*
*من هذه المشرقة**3*
*download*
*ليكن نور**4*
*download*
*ليس كل ما يقول**5*
*download*
*لستم لأنفسكم**6*
*download*
*لاتكونوا حكماء عند**7*
*download*
*لاتجازو...لايغلبنك**8*
*download*
*كيف نتعامل مع نهاية السنه**9*
*download*
*كونوا راسخين**10*
*download*
*فاعلية الايمان**11*
*download*
*غير ناظرين**12*
*download*
*عمل الله في الأرض الخربة**13*
*download*
*عشر عذارى**14*
*download*
*صعودك جسديا**15*
*download*
*سالموا جميع الناس**16*
*download*
*دوامة الحياه**17*
*download*
*خرج الزارع**18*
*download*
*حوار مع الله**19*
*download*
*حسبما قسم الله**20*
*download*
*جمعة ختام الأربعين**21*
*download*
*جدد وعتقاء**22*
*download*
*أنا هو**23*
*download*
*الولادة من الله**24*
*download*
*الوكيل**25*
*download*
*النمو**26*
*download*
*الميلاد والتجسد**27*
*download*
*الملكوت**28*
*download*
*الملكـوت 2**29*
*download*
*الملائكة**30*
*download*
*المسئولية**31*
*download*
*الكنز**32*
*download*
*الفريسي والعشار**33*
*download**الطيب**34**download**الخردل**35**download*
*الخدمة**36*
*download*
*الحنطة والزوان**37*
*download*
*التخلي**38*
*download*
*البناء الداخلي**39*
*download*
*الاختبار**40*
*download*
*افتح يارب**41*
*download**اجعلني كخاتم**42**download**ابي يعمل**43*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 19**99*
*download*
*اسبوع الالآم**1*
*download*
*اسلكوا بتدقيق**2*
*download*
*اعياد القديسين**3*
*download*
*الاختبارات**4*
*download*
*الباب الضيق**5*
*download*
*التوبه**6*
*download*
*الحياه الطاهرة**7*
*download*
*الخطوة الأولى**8*
*download*
*الدرهم المفقود**9*
*download*
*الدعوة**10*
*download*
*الذي يرتتي**11*
*download*
*الذين نخسوا في قلوبهم**12*
*download*
*الروح القدس**13*
*download*
*السامري الصالح**14*
*download*
*الغني ولعازر**15*
*download*
*الغيرة**16*
*download*
*القيامة**17*
*download*
*بركات الميلاد**18*
*download*
*بولس الرسول**19*
*download*
*تصالحوا**20*
*download*
*جاء يطلب**21*
*download*
*رضيت يا رب**22*
*download*
*صعد الي السماء**23*
*download*
*صفات الروح القدس**24*
*download*
*عيد الأم**25*
*download*
*قرارات مصيرية**26*
*download*
*من يغضب**27*
*download*
*من عمل**28*
*download*
*من قال رقا**29*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 2000*
*download*
*يشوع**1*
*download*
*ها انا معكم**2*
*download*
*من ثمارهم**3*
*download*
*لا يقدر أحد**4*
*download*
*لا تدينوا**5*
*download*
*فضائل التواضع**6*
*download*
*سمعتم أنه قيل**7*
*download*
*سفر يونان**8*
*download*
*سفر التكوين**9*
*download*
*سراج الجسد**10*
*download*
*خلق الله**11*
*download*
*تواضع الله**12*
*download*
*تكامل الفضائل**13*
*download*
*تعب الأعصاب**14*
*download*
*تأملوا طيور السماء**15*
*download*
*بهتت الجموع من تعليمه**16*
*download*
*امام الله**17*
*download*
*المغفرة**18*
*download*
*الكبرياء والعظمة**19*
*download*
*القوة الأولى**20*
*download*
*العنف**21*
*download*
*الصليب**22*
*download*
*الذين سبق فعرفهم**23*
*download*
*الذات وعلاقتها بالكبرياء**24*
*download*
*الخيانه**25*
*download*
*الخدمة**26*
*download*
*التواضع**27*
*download*
*الأهتمام بالنفس الواحدة**28*
*download*
*الأسرة**29*
*download*
*اعمل حسابك**30*
*download*
*اعطني قلبك**31*
*download*
*اطلبوا تجدوا**32*
*download*
*اخطاء الكلام**33*
*download**احذروا من الأنبياء الكذبة**34**download**احبوا اعدائكم**35**download*
*احب خاصته**36*
*download*
*ابونا ابرهيم 1**37*
*download*
*ابونا ابراهيم 2**38*
*download*
*ابونا ابراهيم3**39*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 2001*
*واجبنا فى خدمة الآخرين**1*
*هل تعرف الله؟**2*
*موت الروح وقيامتها**3*
*مزمور إلى متى يارب تنساني**4*
*لا يغلبنك الشرّ**5*
*لا تجعل رقعة جديدة على ثوب عتيق**6*
*قيامة المسيح ضرورة لازمة**7*
*قدوس القوى**8*
*فتح الذهن والاستنارة**9*
*عيد الصعود**10*
*عناية الله بالإنسان**11*
*صلاة التحليل**12*
*سليمان الملك**13*
*سعى الله لخلاصنا**14*
*رحبعام واليشع النبى**15*
*ربنا موجود**16*
*رأس السنة**17*
*حول أسبوع الآلام**18*
*تداريب للصوم**19*
*بعض صفات الله**20*
*أنوار فى الصلب والقيامة**21*
*الهنا طيب وحنين**22*
*الهدف وتغييره**23*
*النعمة**24*
*الملائكة الارضيون**25*
*القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس**26*
*القداسة**27*
*العمل الجماعى**28*
*السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه**29*
*السامريه**30*
*الروح القدس**31*
*الرسل**32*
*الرب يحفظك**33*
*الذبذبة الروحية**34**الديان العادل**35**الإيجابيات في الحياة الروحية**36*
*الأعذار، والتبريرات**37*
*اكنزوا لكم كنوزاً في السماء**38*
*أعداء خفيين**39*
*أحطنا بملائكتك القديسين**40**ابنى الحبيب الذي به سررت**41*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 200**2*
*download*
*عام جديد**1*
*download*
*حتى متى **2*
*download*
*الآيات الأولى من إنجيل يوحنا**3*
*download*
*الفرج**4*
*download*
*القديس أثناسيوس**5*
*download*
*الخطيئة الثانية*
*6*
*download*
*النسيان**7*
*download*
*الصلاح*
*8*
*download*
*الصوم**9*
*download*
*الوجود الإلهي**10*
*download*
*أخر أيام داوود**11*
*download*
*أسبوع الآلام*
*12*
*download*
*قصة الميلاد**13*
*download*
* كن غالباً ومنتصراً**14*
*download*
*من يخدم**15*
*download*
*صفة من صفات المسيح**16*
*download*
*شركة و موهبة الروح القدس**17*
*download*
*صورة التقوى**18*
*download*
*طوبى لمن أمن ولم يرى**19*
*download*
*تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك**20*
*download*
*يونان النبي**21*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 2003*
نهاية عام وبداية عام*1*
الصوم*2*
صلاة التسبيح*3*
كل الأشياء بحكمة صنعت*4*
تأمل في كلمة الأعواز*5*
الحركة*6*
الذين ليس لهم أحد يذكرهم*7*
الفتور*8*
حسن العلاقات*9*
المعرفة*10*
الحكمة*11*
رابح النفوس حكيم*12*
النعمة العاملة معي*13*
أرشدنا إلى العمل بوصاياك*14*
الاستحقاق*15*
إجابة عن بعض الأسئلة*16*
محاسبة النفس​*17*
قصة الحرب بين الشيطان والإنسان​*18*
قصة الله مع البشر​*19*
الأخذ والعطاء​*20*
الكمال النسبي والكمال المطلق*21*
القيادة *22*
العلاقة مع الله*23*
الروح القدس*24*
المسيح معنا بعد الصعود*25*
كل قتلاها أقوياء*26*
رسل المسيح أقوياء*27*
أولاد الله الأقوياء*28*
مشاعر في قصة القيامة*29*
لقاء الرب مع تلاميذه *30*
الأربعين يوماً *31*
الأولوية*32*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 يونيو 2006)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 2004*
*download*
*أسبوع الآم*
*1*
*download*
*الاعداء الخفيين*
*2*
*download*
*الايجابيات فى الحياة الروحية*
*3*
*download*
*الذبذبه الروحية*
*4*
*download*
*الروح القدس*
*5*
*download*
*السامرية*
*6*
*download*
*الصوم الكبير*
*7*
*download*
*العمل الجماعى*
*8*
*download*
*القداسة*
*9*
*download*
*القديس الانبا أنطونيوس*
*10*
*download*
*المزمور 121*
*11*
*download*
*الملائكة الارضين*
*12*
*download*
*النعمة*
*13*
*download*
*الى متى يا رب تنسانى*
*14*
*download*
*أمام الديان العادل*
*15*
*download*
*أنر يا رب ذهنى*
*16*
*download*
*بعض أنوار كانت فى أسبوع الام*
*17*
*download*
*بعض صفات الله*
*18*
*download*
*ربنا طيب و حنين*
*19*
*download*
*ربنا موجود عودة قداسة البابا من الاعتكاف*
*20*
*download*
*سعى الله لخلاص البشر*
*21*
*download*
*سليمان*
*22*
*download*
*عناية الله بالانسان*
*23*
*download*
*عيد الصعود*
*24*
*download*
*كيف يجذب الانسان الناس*
*25*
*download*
*ليس فقط الجسد يحتاج الى قيامة*
*26*
*download*
*هذا هو أبنى الحبيب*
*27*
*download*
*هل تعرف الله*
*28*
*download*
*وجود السيد المسيح مع تلاميذة*
*29*​


----------



## heidi (11 يونيو 2006)

ميرسى خالص 

على تعبك 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## merry1956 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع والرب يعوضكم خير عن كل هذا التعب


----------



## shams_el_ber (7 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا مجهود كبييييييييييييييييير ربنا يعوضك علي تعب محبتك +++
بس ممكن سؤال ازاي بتكتب الموقع التنزيل من غير مايبان وتظهر مكانة كلمة download++++


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع الله يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## peter WASFY (15 مايو 2008)

*رد: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

عايز احمل عظة امام الديان العادل


----------



## peter WASFY (15 مايو 2008)

*رد: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

ممكن حد يقولى ازاى وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## essamsaadessa (16 مايو 2008)

*رد: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mikoo (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

بجد مجهود هايل بس انا مش عارف احمل او اسمع اي ةعظة يا ريت حد يساعدني


----------



## mikoo (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

بجد مجهود هايل بس انا مش عارف احمل او اسمع اي ةعظة يا ريت حد يساعدني


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

اية المجهود الرائع دة تسلم ايدك والرب يبارك عملك وحياتك


----------



## peter WASFY (17 مايو 2008)

*رد: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بجد مجهود هايل بس انا مش عارف احمل او اسمع اي عظة يا ريت حد يساعدني


----------



## MINATW (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

مكشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MINATW (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

مكشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MINATW (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

مكشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## naderramses (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MaRsHeLiNo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

سلام  ونعمة    كل  ما أحمل  اى  عظة  بيدخلنى  سيت  مش  عارف  ارفع  منة  العظة  رجاء محبة  تشرح لى احملها  ازاى  وربنا  يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## nosa72 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

نعمة رب المجد تكون معك


----------



## foxramy (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ممكن طلب فى وعظة جميلة وى مش عارف اوصل ليها اسمها الخطية الاعمق فى حياتنا او الخطايا الكبرى اى مسما منهم
وشكرا


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*


----------



## samy3030 (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: جميع عظات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث*

ليه العظات كلها مش شغاله ياريت تشوف المشكله دى 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم::smi411:


----------

